# Dealy Art of Eskrima!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2007)

By a Dutch martial artist and apparently shown on Cebu Television! (according to the credits)

[yt]b1ybLoVAJOI[/yt]

[yt]-UErHf3Ma_I[/yt]

[yt]ahNsRfnB-fs[/yt]


----------



## jus_dann (Sep 26, 2007)

do you know which system of eskrima uses so a deep low stance?
and was it me or did you see the legs being crossed during the footwork??


----------

